# Spain - my life biggest decision...



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi there, i'm from moldavia an i've decided with my wife to move to spain... I work from home, and the montly income is big enough to afford a good life in spain. Now our biggest question: *where in spain.?*

- we are looking for a place between barcelona to marbella, any place, just to be on the sea side
- looking for big comunities of expats, more than sure it will be really hard to find new friends

So our problem is to decide where to move, we don't have any problems with visa etc... We are EU citizens...

Thanks


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

We are in Alicante City, we have afew Moldovan friends, well... 3, but I'm sure there are more around in other areas. Pretty hard to advise you on an area without more info.


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> We are in Alicante City, we have afew Moldovan friends, well... 3, but I'm sure there are more around in other areas. Pretty hard to advise you on an area without more info.


Rich, I'm 26 and my wife is 25, no children .... So what you think, can be Alicante the city where we can start a new life, or is better to think about it when we will be arround 50?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> Rich, I'm 26 and my wife is 25, no children .... So what you think, can be Alicante the city where we can start a new life, or is better to think about it when we will be arround 50?


if you are EU citizens, you have an income & can prove to the Spanish govt that you can support yourselves & have healthcare provision - why wait?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Balsim said:


> I work from home, and the montly income is big enough to afford a good life in spain.


And you've done all the necessary research on Spanish taxation (which will probably take anything from 25-50% of it) what the cost of living is in Spain etc?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Your question is really difficult to answer because everyone wants different things out of life. I could tell you that the Northern Costa Blanca is the best area and extol its virtues, but someone else will tell you that the CDS is wonderful. For instance, I wouldnt live in Alicante if you paid me, but others love it.

If this is the biggest decision in your life then you need to invest in that decision by coming over here and touring the costas to see which you like. It took us over a year of trips before we decided where to end up, and it's lovely here. We had no regrets about the area we chose


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As Stravinsky says, the northern Costa Blanca is very popular.....so I'd definitely check that out.

It's not the type of environment I'd choose.....I'm more of a "middle of nowhere" gypsy ghetto man myself!


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Our major problem is regarding making new friends. I work from home, so most of the time i'll be in front of my pc. Not sure what my wife will do in all that that when i will have to work. 

So I'm not sure where will be easier
- CDS (malaga, marbellia) where are a lot of turists
- costa blanca
- and just today we start thinking of palma de mallorca

So what are your thoughts... Help us.... And i promise that once we arrive in spain, i will drive the entire coast from barcelona to Cadiz to drink a beer with each of you....


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> Your question is really difficult to answer because everyone wants different things out of life. I could tell you that the Northern Costa Blanca is the best area and extol its virtues, but someone else will tell you that the CDS is wonderful. For instance, I wouldnt live in Alicante if you paid me, but others love it.
> 
> If this is the biggest decision in your life then you need to invest in that decision by coming over here and touring the costas to see which you like. It took us over a year of trips before we decided where to end up, and it's lovely here. We had no regrets about the area we chose


What you don't like about Alicante... Please share your thoughts....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Balsim said:


> What you don't like about Alicante... Please share your thoughts....


I hate sharing my thoughts on such a subject as I know it will upset people. So can I just state it is just my opinion based on my experiences.

Ive been to Alicante town quite a few times, and I also use the Airport quite a lot. When I fly back into Spain, and indeed when friends do, they always say what a horrible area it is as we drive up the motorway. It looks like what I imagine the moon surface to resemble in places . Its obviously very industrial there also. The city itself I dont feel has a great deal of character. Theres a nice beach area, promenade across the front, but I actually dont feel its a wonderful place to be. Its a busy built up city. As our guests progress up the coast the remark how much nicer the countryside is.

Compare that to Valencia .. where there are acres of parks, loads of beautiful architecture, the science park, the Bio Park area (Zoo) and features like the market. Loads of pedestrian areas with restaurants bars etc, and the railway station believe it or not is one of the nicest I have seen

Valencia is 55 minutes from us on the train, and down that strip of the coast fed by the train are a number of towns culminating in Gandia. 

If you get a train from Alicante directly you can get to Denia up the coast, and thats it. No connection directly between Gandia and Denia by train. 

Now as I say, thats my opinion and I'm sure there are plenty of people who like it. But if I was going to live in a city, it wouldnt be Alicante


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> I hate sharing my thoughts on such a subject as I know it will upset people. So can I just state it is just my opinion based on my experiences.
> 
> Ive been to Alicante town quite a few times, and I also use the Airport quite a lot. When I fly back into Spain, and indeed when friends do, they always say what a horrible area it is as we drive up the motorway. It looks like what I imagine the moon surface to resemble in places . Its obviously very industrial there also. The city itself I dont feel has a great deal of character. Theres a nice beach area, promenade across the front, but I actually dont feel its a wonderful place to be. Its a busy built up city. As our guests progress up the coast the remark how much nicer the countryside is.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, we've been looking over the internet last night about Valencia, and more than sure that next weekend we will fly to see it for real. 

I've seen that rents are not so big, i've found nice flat for 600eur. 

Do you live in the city or close by. I'll apreciate if you could share more details about areas where to live. Looking for british neighborhoods. 

I apreciate so much your help guys.. If you can share any more places plese do it. 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Balsim said:


> Thanks so much, we've been looking over the internet last night about Valencia, and more than sure that next weekend we will fly to see it for real.
> 
> I've seen that rents are not so big, i've found nice flat for 600eur.
> 
> ...


No, I live near Gandia. Gandia is more Spanish than the nearby Oliva where there are expats around, and the U3A operates in the area which provides interest groups. Ive seen flats in Oliva for half what you quoted.
Up here in the hills overlooking Gandia there is an expat contingent, also some Germans and French.
Both Gandia and Oliva have playa areas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes it really is very difficult to advise on something that in the end only you can answer. None of us know you and your own likes and dislikes are known only to you. For my part, we live in the campo near Frigiliana on the CDS. I haven't been to Barcelona but I have been to Madrid, Alicante and Valencia so if I had to choose to live in a city I would most definitely choose Malaga (it is not just an airport!!) as it has a wonderful diversity of museums, theatres, galaries, parks, restaurants and wonderful artisan shops. And it is close to many expat communities which you might be looking for. Definitely worth a visit so you have that as a comparison to the other cities and with that experience, perhas you will be closer to making a choice which is right for you.


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks so much guys... At the end of this week we are willing to visit Valencia. Thanks again....


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys, this weekend we will arrive in valencia, we booked the flight and the hotel, somewere arround Amistat metro station. Anyway... if any of you have some free time this weekend we will me more than happy to hang out discover the city etc.... We booked one way tickets... We are willing to stay couple of days, weeks dunno... if we like it we might even rent apartment... 

So please if any of you have time let's meet this weekend... We will arrive in valencia arround 8 pm saturday, so arround 9 we will ready to go out 

Thanks


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there @Balsim.

Unfortunately I will not be in Valencia this weekend but my wife and I are coming to Valencia next weekend (12-14) to see her parents and family. We had her brother and family over in the UK last weekend for Easter visiting us and just decided to head over next weekend to get some sun! I can work from home next Friday from her parents' apartment (I am in IT).

Anyway, to your question.

I lived in Valencia for a year, renting before we were married. My apartment was around the Mestalla football stadium. It is quite an affluent area but check it out. It is close the the football, old river, opera, beach etc. so quite good.

We also had a flat just after we were married behind the City Hall. It was great being in the centre of town but felt very claustrophobic. I much preferred being closer to the old river. Anywhere along the stretch of river is great in my opinion.

We then lived in Barcelona (La Floresta - Sant Cugat) for 6 years. I preferred Barcelona to Valencia as it had more of an international vibe to it but it is VERY expensive. Probably cheaper now due to the downturn.

Now that we are thinking of moving back to Spain we are looking at:

- Estepona
- Alicante
- Javea
- Denia
- Valencia

As previous posters have said it is all to do with what you want out of life. If you want to be close to the action (but not too close), have decent bars/restauramts, beach life, sport etc. then any of the above 5 would be great IMHO.

Best idea is to tour around the country. I know friends who swear by Bilbao in the North but for me the weather is not as good as it is when you move South.

Hope this helps.

By the way I am 40 and my wife is 35.

Hope that helps, iarmst


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> Hey guys, this weekend we will arrive in valencia, we booked the flight and the hotel, somewere arround Amistat metro station. Anyway... if any of you have some free time this weekend we will me more than happy to hang out discover the city etc.... *We booked one way ticket*s... We are willing to stay couple of days, weeks dunno... if we like it we might even rent apartment...
> 
> So please if any of you have time let's meet this weekend... We will arrive in valencia arround 8 pm saturday, so arround 9 we will ready to go out
> 
> Thanks



do you have resident visas sorted out? Your flags suggest that you are non-EU citizens - if that's right I think you might have problems when you arrive if you only have one way tickets & tourist visas.....


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> do you have resident visas sorted out? Your flags suggest that you are non-EU citizens - if that's right I think you might have problems when you arrive if you only have one way tickets & tourist visas.....


Yes everything is sort out, we are eu citizens, curently living in moldavia because of parents. 

My only concern is now making new friends in spain. I'm sure that we will love valencia, we visited spain before, we like it so much. 

Maybe next week we will rent a car and visit your area also.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> Yes everything is sort out, we are eu citizens, curently living in moldavia because of parents.
> 
> My only concern is now making new friends in spain. I'm sure that we will love valencia, we visited spain before, we like it so much.
> 
> Maybe next week we will rent a car and visit your area also.


ahh - it was the 'originally from Moldova' flag that threw me

maybe you could change it to the correct flag to save any future confusion 

yes, do visit Jávea - it's beautiful


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm from moldavia, but became romanian citizen, since some of my old folks where romanians... So i'm moldavian with romanian passport....


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Valencia is nice  just arrived couple of hours ago and even made a friend... A black guy downtown.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Balsim said:


> Valencia is nice  just arrived couple of hours ago and even made a friend... A black guy downtown.


Was he trying to sell you a CD or a watch? 

I spent another day in Valencia taking photographs last week. I always like my trips there, its a lovely city.

Going back in a few weeks to the Bio Park, its a great zoo. If you have time try to fit in the Arts & Science Park, dont miss a visit to the big central Market, the Lace Market and a wander around the old town


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

None of you have free time for us? As we thought it will be hard to make new friends... Or maybe we are looking into the wrong places. Any recommendation, bar or places where we can meet local people. We are for 2 days here and we meet only turists.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Balsim said:


> None of you have free time for us? As we thought it will be hard to make new friends... Or maybe we are looking into the wrong places. Any recommendation, bar or places where we can meet local people. We are for 2 days here and we meet only turists.


Err .... none of us are near Valencia Balsim


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Balsim said:


> None of you have free time for us? As we thought it will be hard to make new friends... Or maybe we are looking into the wrong places. Any recommendation, bar or places where we can meet local people. We are for 2 days here and we meet only turists.


Unfortunately, my partner and I won't be moving to Valencia (from Canada) until the fall, so we won't be able to meet you. But we've been on long visits there three times and a couple of pubs where we found very friendly people (both locals and ex-pats) are St. Patrick's (on Marques del Turia) and Finnegans (on the main square). There's also a really good and friendly tapas place called El Molignon in the Carmen district.


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

I will check them today


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Any idea where i can find to rent a short term apartment in valencia?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Balsim said:


> Any idea where i can find to rent a short term apartment in valencia?


They aint going to be cheap Balsim

Kyero Mobile
Flats & apartments to rent in Valencia, Spain


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure they wont... But i will spend much more if i rent long term and my wife decide that she cannot acomodate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> I'm sure they wont... But i will spend much more if i rent long term and my wife decide that she cannot acomodate.


actually you wouldn't

you would usually only have to give a month notice under a long term contract


----------

